

Crowdsourced design site 99designs raises $35M - mvs
http://venturebeat.com/2011/04/28/99designs-accel-funding/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Venturebeat+%28VentureBeat%29

======
antidaily
I though this was pretty funny:

"I think @99designs should have raised money from many VCs, but only given
equity to the investor they liked the best."

<https://twitter.com/#!/jeffrey/status/63714047794741248>

